# Alife Blue n white Selkirk Rex



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Alfie is a blue and white Selkirk Rex, 5 yrs old.

Poor Alfie arrived at Rushden Persian Rescue in a very sorry state. He was very thin, urine-stained and in a horrible mess.

With some tlc, a very good wash and good food he's gained weight and come on leaps and bounds. Now he is ready to look for his loving new forever home.

If you are interested in adopting him please contact Patsy at:

Rushden Persian Rescue 
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814 
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about this cat from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

what a wonderful face, he is delightful, oh i wish!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks a real character. Fingers crossed he finds a loving home soon.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

his eyes and expression are the same as our old blue, Oliver, sadly missed.

if I hadn't taken the two persians i would already be on the road to come and pick him up - what a face. i am working on OH but don't think i will get there.

please someone offer my OH a way out and give this utterly beautiful boy a wonderful home - he is such a gorgeous lovable boy, one of the loveliest cats i have ever seen.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

What a stunning boy! 

I wish I could have him.....when I get my dream house with lots of outbuildings and ground, I will take in all the rescue's I can!!

I'm sure he won't be looking for a home for too long.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This boy has a possible home depending on home check


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

pleased for him, my OH will be even more pleased!


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Beautiful boy, Selkirks are great cats, my girl is draped over me and the laptop at the moment


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

re homed


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

so pleased for him, he is such a striking cat!


----------

